# Ruger or Uberti...Bisley?



## Bowhunter57 (Nov 25, 2006)

I'm attempting to decide between a Ruger Bisley in .44 Mag. or 45 Colt or a Uberti Cattleman Bisley in .45 Colt.
www.ruger-firearms.com/Firearms/FA-Type-RE.html
www.uberti.com/firearms/BirdsHead.tpl

I like the adjustable sights on the Ruger, but the looks of the Uberti with the case-hardened finish, walnut grips, etc. is appealing....except for the fixed sights.

Your opinions and experiences are appreciated.
Thank you, Bowhunter57


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I have never owned a Uberti but I have heard good things about them. I am Ruger all the way when it comes to six shooters cowboy style. With a 6" barrel you can hunt anything you want in the USA. Good luck.:smt033


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Bowhunter57,

I answered this under your previous post, which I copy here:

Bowhunter57,

Please note that the Ruger Bisley grip style is the one reportedly better able to handle recoil. The Uberti is a copy of the original Colt Bisley, and is nowhere similar to Ruger's.

The old Colt Bisley is not too much nowadays, as it was made for an entirely different shooting style than what we use today.

Years ago I set up six revolvers with Blackhawk, Bisley, and Super Blackhawk grips, in both 4 5/8" and 7 1/2" barrel lengths. My favorite for heavy recoil was the Super Blackhawk grip. The Bisley whacked my knuckle firecely!

If possible, try before you buy.

Bob Wright


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

You like the case-hardened look? Say the magic words and Doug Turnbull can accommodate you:










The magic words being: "Check for $225.00 is enclosed." Or, words to that effect.

Bob Wright


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Nov 25, 2006)

Bob Wright said:


> My favorite for heavy recoil was the Super Blackhawk grip. The Bisley whacked my knuckle firecely!
> 
> Bob Wright



Bob Wright,
I used to own a Super Blackhawk in .44 Mag. with the western or standard grips and had the same "knuckle busting" experiences that you had with the Bisley.

Even though I've not shot one, I'll favor the Bisley grip style over the standard/western style grip, based on past experiences. It's probably going to be into the month of may before I make a purchase, so that will give me some time to get out there and shoot/shop for one.

Good hunting, Bowhunter57


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

Ruger Bisley...hands down my favorite revovler model. With 11 or so residing here now, there's a gaurantee there'll be more. just gotta round up the host guns.


----------



## cimarronvalley (Feb 16, 2007)

I don't have a Bisely nor would I own one. I grew up shooting my grandads 1887 manufacture 45C frontier. My hands are so large now that I can only grip my SA revolvers with thumb and 2.5 fingers.

I currently have 4 Ruger SAs; 2-superblackhawks (91 and 92 make), Blackhawk 357 (62/63 make), and my newest toy is one that I have been wanting for 25+ years and that is a new Blackhawk in 30carbine.

Besides my grandads Colt, I have 4 Italian 1873 clones; 3 Uberti's (1 Dakota and 2 Cattleman) and a Pietta. I love my clones. They are almost exact copies of the old Colt and more accurate. Since the Colt is what I grew up with, the clones are far easier to take apart, adjust, and clean when compared to the Rugers (except for my old model Blackhawk) that have that micky-mouse safety bar crap on them. You take a newer model Ruger apart and little tiny springs fly everywhere and they are a pain to get back together. I sure wish Ruger would go back to the old style.

For plinking at my metal spin targets at 35 yards, short range shooting, and quick action with reliability, the clones are the one to choose. For target shooting and hunting out to a 100 yards and for high pressure reloads, then hands down on the Ruger. I don't know of a stronger SA revolver made than the Ruger. The older models had cylender and barrel ratings at close to 60,000 psi which far exceed SAAMI standards.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

cimarronvalley said:


> the Rugers (except for my old model Blackhawk) that have that micky-mouse safety bar crap on them. You take a newer model Ruger apart and little tiny springs fly everywhere and they are a pain to get back together. I sure wish Ruger would go back to the old style.


Doesn't that safety bar allow you to keep all six cylinders loaded?

I've heard its not wise to keep the hammer down on a loaded chamber on the single action revolvers made by other manufacturers.

WM


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

Wandering Man said:


> Doesn't that safety bar allow you to keep all six cylinders loaded?
> 
> I've heard its not wise to keep the hammer down on a loaded chamber on the single action revolvers made by other manufacturers.
> 
> WM


The Rugers can be carried with six. You only do that with others if you don't mind a bullet in the leg once in a while.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

TerryP said:


> The Rugers can be carried with six. You only do that with others if you don't mind a bullet in the leg once in a while.


:anim_lol:


----------

